# How to still profit from mining: A short guide



## TechHalp (Dec 21, 2022)

Right now xmonero on some cpu's is just about the only thing that turns a profit, but how do you turn a 'profit' with gpu's that a left over?

It's simple, if you are even close to breaking even, you are heating your space for free.

Algo: Nicehash Cuckoocycle
Coin: RVN
Cost including payout: ~1.40/day w/electricity

2nd coin: Xmonero
Profit: ~$0.65/day

Total mining profit with electricity: -$0.65
Cost to heat house without mining: $3/day average
Profit: $2.35/day or $857.75 this year

Setup:

2x 5800x
8x RTX 3060 Ti

Run power cable to hot water tank space or basement, mine is in the same room as the hot water tank with the door left open to the basement. Hot air moves upwards to heat up the rest of the house, while keeping the hot water tank area hot and reducing the amount of electricity it takes to heat the water. It's -8C right now but I have not had to turn on the heat for over 2 years.

Now this isn't going to work if you don't live in a cold climate, and it's obviously not worth buying GPU's right now, but if you are doing nothing with these free space heaters, you might as well pay off 2 per year. I used a very conservative estimate for this (electricity at 9 cents/KWH) but my electricity cost is actually less than 6 cents.

Everyone focuses on profits but the math is simple, money in money out. Free heating or cheap heating is still a profit, or you can use a space heater and let your gpu's depreciate while they collect dust.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 21, 2022)

The real way to turn a profit is to start a coin, pump it on every platform to get a bunch of suckers investors to buy it, then rugpull  sell said coin.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2022)

phanbuey said:


> The real way to turn a profit is to start a coin, pump it on every platform to get a bunch of suckers investors to buy it, then rugpull  sell said coin.


Just like FTX going to prison.

Miners can get lost.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 21, 2022)

i think there is a small problem with your math here.

"Profit: $2.35/day or $857.75 this year"
you need to buy hardware for around 4500-5000€ (Motherboard, CPUs, riser, PSUs, RAM, SSD for OS, and EIGHT 3060 Tis)
so you need to mine for almost SIX YEARS to have your investment back and sit at Zero dollars.
and i bet these shitcoins don't hold any value for longer than 3-4 months (or until the rugpull starts)


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 21, 2022)

AND YOUR TO VERBALLY HOSTILE to be posting here


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2022)

Do I need to lock a thread that's been open for not even an hour?? 

Can we play nice or shall I just close it??


----------



## maxx2575 (Dec 21, 2022)

TechHalp said:


> 1. Payout is in BTC on Nicehash, and if you're not the complete idiot that you seem to be, you can sell your coin once a week like I have been since I got bought these GPU's.
> 
> 2. "it's obviously not worth buying GPU's right now, but if you are doing nothing with these free space heaters, you might as well pay off 2 per year."
> 
> ...


yeah your right to a small degree, but this needs way more set up than is even worth it. you might as well use that time to work on other thing that get you more money, like mowing lawns.


----------



## TechHalp (Dec 21, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> AND YOUR TO VERBALLY HOSTILE to be posting here


You get what you give m8, I will always respond in the same way I am treated.



GerKNG said:


>


You misread what I said, then act like you still don't understand. What needs clarifying here?



maxx2575 said:


> yeah your right to a small degree, but this needs way more set up than is even worth it. you might as well use that time to work on other thing that get you more money, like mowing lawns.


For sure man, don't bother if it isn't just lying around. But I suspect that is the case for a lot of people. Personally, going out 8 times to sell separate GPU's does not work for me effort or schedule wise. Will run them till they die, maybe make another 4k out of it.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 21, 2022)

i don't think we need aggressive trolls that come to TPU, create an account only to shitpost and insult everyone who does not praise your "godsent advice".
blocked and reported.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2022)

phill said:


> Do I need to lock a thread that's been open for not even an hour??
> 
> Can we play nice or shall I just close it??


I vote for closing it


----------



## TechHalp (Dec 21, 2022)

Go ahead, close it. Listen to the person who hasn't contributed a single thing to this thread.


----------



## maxx2575 (Dec 21, 2022)

man this whole thread is a train wreck


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2022)

Lets close this before something breaks out.....


----------

